# CDSA dysbiosis



## AnyaLJ (Aug 30, 2007)

I had a CDSA stool test, and the result was high level of the bacteria "Klebsiella Oxytoca", low good bacteria, notably Bifidobacterium.I am taking a probiotic, and Caprylic Acid for over 6 weeks now (2000mg per day), with no improvement. My symptons are loose stools, bloating, and lot of nausea and lethargy often. I also have trouble maintaing my body weight.Has anyone managed to overcome this Klebsiella bug or at least overcome similar symtoms of dysbiosis? Thankyou


----------

